# 5.1 Headset Configurations



## lyndonguitar (Feb 15, 2012)

I just bought this headset and so far I'm enjoying the quality, 
Its a 5.1 Surround Headset with Desktop Equalizer Controls

however I'm having difficulties fine tuning the settings for the best eargasm.(e.g. Setting 1 is better in gaming while setting 2 is better in music) 

Im using Realtek HD Audio Manager, the headset is connected via 4 x 3.5 mm jacks(5.1)

I'm using it for youtube, music, gaming and movies.

I want the setting to be good in everything so I won't change it everytime im doing something. and I want a lot of bass(the headset has good vibration) 

Anyone here who have the same headset or have 5.1 surround headset?? what are the best configurations? 

My current settings

Speaker Config
5.1 Speaker, everything of the left side is checked.
speaker fill, check
bass management, check
loudness equalization, check
sound effects tab
loudness eq, check
equalizer = bass


----------



## Frederik S (Feb 15, 2012)

Turn off all the stuff in the realtek suite and manage the sound quality via the podded amplifier for the best results.


----------



## CJCerny (Feb 15, 2012)

Also important to note that you may not be getting 5.1 from stereo sources. Realtek onboard sound cannot typically output stereo as 5.1 sound. Music and Youtube would be your stereo sources.


----------

